# The Best Mobile Base I Could Find



## Sawdust4Blood

Thanks for the review. I was considering this base for one of my machines as well. How well do the wheels roll under load? How easy/hard is it to get the machine to raise/lower? How's maneuverability with only two turning wheels?


----------



## PurpLev

+1 for that. I use this for my bandsaw and it works great, glides smootly, and locks firmly and easily. woodcraft used to have these on sale for 40ish… but I haven't seen it there for a while now.


----------



## richgreer

Thanks for the good review. If you are going to respond to questions, could you comment on how high this base raises the tool?


----------



## Twigger

It rolls very easily under load. Raising and lowering is a snap with the foot pedals. The maneuverability is as you'd expect with 2 fixed and 2 caster rollers: You have to plan your move like with parallel parking. But it's easy; I have a very confined workshop and it's nimble enough within the tight quarters. You will want to plan on which side to put the fixed rollers. For example, I put mine on the side opposite from where the rails for the table saw fence extend beyond the table top. That way, it can move forward along a narrower path, and the rails can be used to steer it.

It raises the tool 1-2 inches, depending on what height you've set the leveling device feet. My worshop is in an old garage where the floor is cracked and heaved up quite a bit in places. At times, the leveling feet will catch on the heaved up crack. Put all you then have to do is step down on the caster pedal at that point to momentarily raise it a bit more to get over the hump.

I bought the one I have from Woodcraft.com last fall. In fact, the Jet ProShop table saw in the local Woodcraft store is on this mobile base. But they no longer carry it on Woodcraft.com. I don't know if they do in the store. If not, I'll order another from woodworker.com for the jointer I just bought.

Rich


----------



## HokieMojo

i have one and love it. my advice is to listen to the instructions though. i cut my plywood base a bit over sized (4-6 inches extra per side). The 350 pound jointer does cause the ply to sag a bit. This would NOT happen if I cut another few inches off. I'll do that when I get around to restoring the jointer itself.


----------



## JJohnston

I have one of these on a 14" bandsaw. You can kind of see it in this review. My advice is to keep a little grease on the cam surfaces between the lift pedals and the casters.


----------



## Jeremys

I have 3 of these and one of the other. They are great and assembly is way easier to customize than those with the L bracket type. One other thing, they go on sale pretty often for around $50 from the store with initials of WC. Not sure we're allowed to advertise. Great review and thanks!


----------



## thiel

Jeremy,

I used to buy these very mobile bases at that very store in Rochester NY  They ARE the best and I really like how customizable they are.

Highly recommended. Solid, easy to use, and you can make them fit just right. I have this base on all my machines (TS, Bandsaw, Jointer) and have found them great.


----------



## skywalker01

As far as I know they are made by steel city.


----------



## sawmike

Made overseas and marketed by several outlets under their own brand. Woodcraft sells it as "WoodRiver Universal Mobile Base Hardware Kit" #150783 for 60 bucks. My favorite is the Delta 50-345 which sells for about the same amount which I bought at Woodcraft. Uses a single footpedal which is much more stable than the dual pedals. Uses 2X2's instead of plywood so fits any footprint.


----------

